# Best brands for lightweight wheels for our cars.



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

Can you please post some aftermarket lightweight rim brands and models. Any photos would be great. Interested on 18 inch.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Can't go wrong with bbs


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Diztek said:


> Can't go wrong with bbs


I've been doing research on this topic. Looking for a track wheel. So far weight wise for the size and offset I want, Forgestart F14 in an 18 inch wheel would be 19 lbs and around $350 a wheel. I'm looking to get 18 X 9 ET 45 - 48. will run a 255 - 35 - 18 tire. 

Sorry BBS aren't that light. Look great, but not that light.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yea BBS are pretty, but not very light. The Enkei RPF1's are one of the lightest wheels that you can get with a reasonable budget. Otherwise you're going to spend at least 2k for a good forged set rays/volk etc...


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

TripE46 said:


> Yea BBS are pretty, but not very light. The Enkei RPF1's are one of the lightest wheels that you can get with a reasonable budget. Otherwise you're going to spend at least 2k for a good forged set rays/volk etc...


They only come in 8 inch width with an ET of 35, not ideal for track oriented tire. If you want to run spacers, maybe.


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Onequick4door said:


> They only come in 8 inch width with an ET of 35, not ideal for track oriented tire. If you want to run spacers, maybe.


Ah, I didn't realize. Could go with Apex Wheels. ARC-8's come in a wide variety of offsets and are around 18lbs each


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

TripE46 said:


> Ah, I didn't realize. Could go with Apex Wheels. ARC-8's come in a wide variety of offsets and are around 18lbs each


On second thought APEX wheels may be BMW only.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Neuspeed has some FORGED Aluminum wheels.

I have a set of 18x8 Neuspeed RS10's and they weigh 17.8#'s each. 

http://www.neuspeed.com/wheels-accessories.html


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*CCW*

CCW is the best I've seen. They cost slightly more than OEM wheels, are forged, and are lighter. The SP510 18" x 8.5" are my favorite. Just have to call CCW, give them your car's specs, and they'll forge you an exact bolt on.
http://www.ccwheel.com/wheels-display.php?view=SP510


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

ThorMjolnir said:


> CCW is the best I've seen. They cost slightly more than OEM wheels, are forged, and are lighter. The SP510 18" x 8.5" are my favorite. Just have to call CCW, give them your car's specs, and they'll forge you an exact bolt on.
> http://www.ccwheel.com/wheels-display.php?view=SP510


I like those and did check them out, but my criteria is under $500 a wheel.


----------

